
Show HN: Compare Map on the Same Scale - dimm
https://github.com/dimitrimarion/compare-map
======
mtmail
Nice. [https://mc.bbbike.org/mc/](https://mc.bbbike.org/mc/) has lists of more
maps. I don't say open or free because it includes those with commercial
terms, attribution requirements etc.

